

Free HN: Entire First Section of “Linux for Hobbyists” - thebiglebrewski
http://linuxforhobbyists.com

======
thebiglebrewski
Hi HN! I just finished the first 5 chapters of my new book, "Linux for
Hobbyists"!

I'd love your feedback on the book. For the small price of your e-mail address
that I promise not to spam, you can read these chapters:

[http://linuxforhobbyists.com](http://linuxforhobbyists.com)

I very much look forward to your feedback! Thank you for your time everyone.

-@zachfeldman

~~~
supster
Very neat :) I've built some small projects using a Raspberry Pi, so always
looking forward to learning more. PS, I just put in my email.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thank you! I hope you enjoy, really appreciate any comments on making the book
better.

------
niklasber
"a Raspberry Pi web scraper to control my apartment with my voice" \- Huh..?

~~~
thebiglebrewski
This is just one of the projects I've built with the help of Linux. See
[http://alexaho.me](http://alexaho.me) for more info!

~~~
niklasber
Is it supposed to say "web server" instead of "web scraper"?

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Well, the project is kind of a combination of both. There's a server that
receives commands from the scraper. So it's kind of like a "web screavper?"
Ha.

------
kyrre
pretty cool, but i really don't think these chapters are elaborate enough for
true beginners.

slightly offtopic: what is the recommended book for a more indepth look of how
linux/unix works?

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thank you for the honest feedback! Wondering if you could provide more
information on why you think that? Should I go into a lot more depth on a
specific topic? Do I need to break down the shell commands with more detail?

Regarding your second question - I'm not too sure of a good book and my book
isn't really meant for that as I'm sure you've guessed.

